# How much does your equine physio cost?



## JDChaser (4 December 2010)

And do you get them for anything in particular? Thanks


----------



## noodle_ (4 December 2010)

£50 visit + £30 treatment + around £25 petrol

fab physio and out again in march time   going to also ask her to sort my dog out too lol!


----------



## spacefaer (4 December 2010)

Mctimoney chiropractor - £20 - as and when necessary for the hunters, for any unlevelness, tightness, stiffness.

Qualified physio for the dressage horse - £45 - currently on 3 month checkups, initially for assymmetry in pelvis and now just for MOTs


----------



## kerryflower (4 December 2010)

ACPAT registered physio = normally about £70 (inc petrol) for initial session and then about £50 for any follwing treatments


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (5 December 2010)

$145 AUD which is £91 GBP.
But worth everypenny! A fully qualified vet, and horse pysio and chiropracter she really knows her stuff.

We had her out for an initial inspection as we knew stuff wasn't quite right. Did some stuff, gave us some exercise and suggested we changed a few things in our management. We felt the improvemnts after a week, and at the 6 week check-up said he improved massively and what really impressed us - rather than saying she thought we should keep up the 6 weeks checks (original plan) said just call me if he ever goes funny again and good luck with him.
A big change from others we have used here who never had such a good effect and were always pushing for regular bookings 'as he needs it'.


----------



## OneInAMillion (5 December 2010)

£40 per hour. Usually she ends up doing around 1 1/2 hours but still only charges £40, she really is brilliant and has sorted out so many problems with our boy


----------



## Wilbur_Force (5 December 2010)

I pay £50 for physio - anything to do with muscle stiffness or tightness.  I pay £60 for chiropractor, mainly for pelvis realignment work, atlas bone, etc.

A good thing which my chiro does is that she checks that the shoulders and elbows are level, the symmetry of his feet, the way he moves, etc. 

I always get the chiro out first and then physio because a chiro can reposition the pelvis correctly, but it requires properly working and supportive muscles to hold it there!

Hope this helps!


----------



## diggerbez (5 December 2010)

mine is £50 and she's a mctimoney chiropractor. she spends ages with them- at least  1 hour and travels a fair distance so definitely value for money!


----------



## Hels_Bells (5 December 2010)

£50 for physio, £50 for chiro, also had a McTimoney for £50 once too!


----------



## Daytona (5 December 2010)

£55 for 1st visit the £35 there after


----------



## JDChaser (5 December 2010)

Thanks everyone, very helpful


----------



## only_me (5 December 2010)

£35 for first visit, £30 thereafter.

Excellent physio, sorts all the horses out 

ets - I don't get how physios charge by the hour; a horse could have no problems or simple ones which could be "fixed" in a matter of minutes, to extremely complicated ones which will take many visits.

I would rather a physio spent half an hour over a number of weeks - muscles are large things and may need weeks to correct, rather than a big session all at once


----------



## MillionDollar (5 December 2010)

Physio is £45 for dressage horse and has her every 4 weeks at the mo as he is working very intensively.

Very very happy to pay this as she does such an amazing job


----------



## MillbrookSong (5 December 2010)

£45 for a mctimoney chiropractor. Worth every penny, the boys love it and Song always does a better dressage test after being treated


----------



## amandaco2 (5 December 2010)

£35 inclu travel (she is local)


----------



## henryhorn (5 December 2010)

It varies between £50 and £70.
The most successful we have used is a chap who flies over from Montana every few months called Dave (in USA they call him Dr Dave yuck) who is probably the best one I've ever seen work. After he finishes you can actually see the horse looks 6 inches longer!
Otherwise we use a capable chap who charges £50 plus petrol.


----------



## rebmw (5 December 2010)

£40 as and when I need him tweaked, usually a couple of times a year as he gets a bit tight in his back. 
Last time I had my physio out because he didn't feel quite right she worked on him and low and behold later that week his won his pre novice and produced one his best ever dressage tests, really swinging and moving so well, a real difference from earlier in the week.


----------



## LEC (5 December 2010)

I pay between £20 and £40 depending on the issue for chiro. Never pay petrol but she is normally passing the door on her way to Chatter1!!


----------



## NR99 (5 December 2010)

£50 she's ACPAT registered, it's amazing how many there are out there that are not properly registered or qualified.


----------



## WellyBaggins (6 December 2010)

ACPAT Veterinary Physio, takes as long as it takes, VERY thorough! 

£94 per session, £5 more plus VAT for the initial visit, my brain won't work that out this morning, I think it is frozen  WORTH EVERY PENNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## little_flea (6 December 2010)

Our physio is James Newton, who charges £60 (though he does several horses at the yard) for utter genius treatment. I would pay him 3x the amount if necessary, he is so good, and the most amazingly kind and helpful person as well - to the point of driving at 6 in the morning for 2 hours to attend my horses vet appointment (at no charge!)! You don't get a lot of people like that.


----------



## Tempi (6 December 2010)

Bowen Therapist - £45 a session and thats for as long as she needs to be there, no extra costs if anything is wrong etc.  

I was at one stage paying around £100 a time for some ''physio'' who made not the blindest bit of difference to any of my horses and kept telling me i couldnt ride and had to just do walk work for 6 weeks. 

My Bowen lady is amazing the only person who has ever made a difference on Bloss


----------



## Sanolly (6 December 2010)

I have a lady that comes out with a magnetic pulse machine, she charges £40 a horse if only doing 1 or £30 a horse if doing more. I was totally impressed with the difference in my mare after a couple of treatments


----------

